# HBGRR vote to help!



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces

Take a minute and bookmark this link and place a vote daily for Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary. They do GReat things to help Golden's in need. They are in Elverta CA


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I looked at the link but couldn't find them on the list to vote for. I must be missing something. There were a couple of Homeward Bound rescues but neither matched.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

In the purple box just put in homeward bound golden retriever rescue State=CA city=Elverta click search and we come up with a vote tag. Thanks Alan and Tuff!! We appreciate it. And of course *shamelessly* plugging *Virtual Walkers for Rufus Runs 4 Rescue* registration at www.hbgrr.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

I voted for Homeward Bound!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm just bumping this up to make sure everyone knows to vote every day. I vote at home and on at least on 2 computers at work. Hope this link works....if not see Steve's instructions above!

Come on the GSD site is kicken our but:doh:

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...ge_from_shelterchallengeconfirmation_sidetabs


----------

